

Spam is not a Marketing Strategy: Fast Company and the Cost of Online Pollution - amyt
http://contentini.com/spam-is-not-a-marketing-strategy-fast-company-and-the-cost-of-online-pollution/

======
ari_
For every person who complains about these strategies, there are 100000x who
are happily clicking the fast company link, forwarding stupid puppy pictures
around and clicking on malware.

------
vaksel
it also gets their website a crapload of links, which = SEO, which = higher
rankings, which = more traffic

